# NEXT Portland Oregon MEET/RIDE SUNDAY DEC 11th @ 12:00 HIGHNOON



## fatbike (Nov 26, 2011)

NEXT MEET SUNDAY DEC 11th @ 12:00 HIGHNOON

Sunday seemed to be a good day to have another meet from others who made it to the last meet. I mentioned I would love to hold the next meet at another location next month but I need to do a little more homework on the place mentioned. So with that being said the next date for a meet is DEC 11th Sunday @ NW Quimby Lucky Lab brewing Co. And I thought 12:00 noon would be more appropriate to actually get a ride in before dark. Sunday for a lot of people seems to be a good day to meet. We will go from there and decide if it needs to change to a different day of the week as things progress. Thought the same location could give a chance to allow more collectors to show. Thanks to all who showed up and I didn’t have to drink alone and stare at my own bicycle while doing it. Looking forward to more to show on the next date. Thanks again!


Derek
503.708.2627


----------



## fatbike (Dec 9, 2011)

*Lucky Labrador Brewery Sunday the 12th at high noon*

Lucky Labrador Brewery in NW Portland Address is 1945 NW Quinby St. See you there!!!!


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2011)

*Today @ high noon! Ride and meet!*

1945 NW Quimby St. Portland OR    @ the Lucky Labrador Brewery!!! See Ya there!!!!



First of all I showed up a little early to make sure we would have a little establishment place setting before any showed and to find out when I walked through the door there was a big church service happening, what...than was informed by an employee who was cringing from the sound of a church that the event would be over by noon as I was offer and poured a pint. Now that was weird like I was ordering the devil juice in front of church goers being the only one at that point with a beer in my hand and thought what are they doing at a brewery in the first place with all this Devil juice.

Well it was a good mellow meet and it was a cold ride! A few guy's stayed at the brewery to keep warm with a couple cold ones while a few of us braved the elements in the hood on bikes. Anyhow it turned out well and towards the end of our stay a big VW Westfalia group showed up and filled the parking packed, never seen so many Westfalia's in one place, felt I was in Canada or something. A few bad cell phone pix but you get the idea. Thanks to all who should up! Keep posted for next months date. I will post it soon!


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 12, 2011)

*PDX Sunday the 11th didn't make it....*

Sorry I didn't make it. We have a seasonal get together at a buddies farm where we drink (too much), eat (too much) and make Christmas wreathes. I was pretty hurt Sunday, so next time! Keep us posted Derek. Brad :o


----------



## Boris (Dec 12, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> Sorry I didn't make it. We have a seasonal get together at a buddies farm where we drink (too much), eat (too much) and make Christmas wreathes. I was pretty hurt Sunday, so next time! Keep us posted Derek. Brad :o




Missed ya' Brad! Sounds like there's gonna be some pretty ugly Christmas wreaths around town.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn, I didn't even know about it!!!!  Next time, hit me with a board in the head the day before so I remember!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Next time, hit me with a board in the head the day before so I remember!!




Say no more, I'm just the guy for the job!


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 13, 2011)

*Wreathes......*



Dave Marko said:


> Missed ya' Brad! Sounds like there's gonna be some pretty ugly Christmas wreaths around town.



After a few drinks they all looked good! Kinda like your avatar!:eek: I am looking forward to the next meet up. Maybe we could wait until it's below freezing just for fun. Brad


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 15, 2011)

*Ugly Christmas wreathes.......*



Dave Marko said:


> Missed ya' Brad! Sounds like there's gonna be some pretty ugly Christmas wreaths around town.




Yep Dave, ugly ass wreathes in deed......Check this pile of crap out!


----------



## twjensen (Dec 16, 2011)

Like the bumper stickers say..."keep Portland weird"..Last summer I had a 5 week clinical/work study, summer quarter in beaverton, really enjoyed OLD portland. Saturday market and all..


----------



## twjensen (Dec 16, 2011)

Like the bumper stickers say..."keep Portland weird"..Last summer I had a 5 week clinical/work study, summer quarter in Beaverton, really enjoyed OLD Portland. Saturday market and all..


----------



## Boris (Dec 16, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> Yep Dave, ugly ass wreathes in deed......Check this pile of crap out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 34665




Why Brad, that's simply stunning. Forgive me for doubting you!


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 17, 2011)

*Portland Weird....*



twjensen said:


> Like the bumper stickers say..."keep Portland weird"..Last summer I had a 5 week clinical/work study, summer quarter in beaverton, really enjoyed OLD portland. Saturday market and all..




Yep, that explains it! I'm from Beaverton and Dave is is from Portland........


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2011)

BWbiker said:


> Yep, that explains it! I'm from Beaverton and Dave is is from Portland........




I moved and they're still using that same bumper sticker. Derek, Aaron and Mark still live in town, and no new bumper stickers have popped up around here so what's that tell ya.


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 25, 2011)

*It tells me*



Dave Marko said:


> I moved and they're still using that same bumper sticker. Derek, Aaron and Mark still live in town, and no new bumper stickers have popped up around here so what's that tell ya.



  It tells me they haven't found you yet!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 4, 2012)

*This Sunday meet at Luckylab brewery 12:30 NW Portland OR*

1940 NW Quimby St. Portland OR. See you there!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 7, 2012)

DAMN!  Thought it was today


----------



## fatbike (Jan 7, 2012)

*No Tomoorow*

No Tomorrow Aaron.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 7, 2012)

K, shifted some things around, am now able to go, are we riding ??


----------



## fatbike (Jan 17, 2012)

*Totally riding !!!!!*

Aaron your going to make it... sweet!!! 




Derek


----------

